# Boags Draught



## l7edwards (20/11/08)

Hi All,

Im looking for a boags draught style recipe to fill a keg for xmas. Wondering if anyone has a recipe (kit, extract or partial) because i can't find one anywhere.

Cheers!


----------



## Josh (22/11/08)

I emailed Boags and got a good reply from the brewer. 

I reckon if you have some idea of what you are thinking, and then email Boags asking for guidance you will have good results. If I remember when I am next at work I will try and locate the email in my saved items.

Something like pale malt, a bit of crystal and a smidgen of chocolate for colour. Bitter to about 35BU? with some POR late.

But I will endeavour to find the actual email if you don't get around to asking them.


----------



## 0M39A (22/11/08)

I'd say more like 25ibu and a good portion of sugar in the grist


----------



## Rabs (26/11/08)

Havnt brewed this one myself but looks tasty!!

Check it out http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Recipes/beerstyl.../AustLager.html

Cheers Rabs


----------



## Josh (26/11/08)

I received this in May 2005. I don't think there's too much wrong with it being re-transmitted here.



> Thankyou for your enquiry via our Website.
> 
> Some of the information you require can be derived from our Website, however, I will elaborate a little further.
> 
> ...


----------

